# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  AKP - Hyundai - Eurotem A.ş.

## bozok

*AKP-Hyundaı-Eurotem A.ş.*

 


*Devletin parası ile devletin arazisinde hızlı*
*trene vagon YAPMADAN para kazanma sanayi...*

Uzak doğulu bir arkadaşım ile aylar öncesi yaptığım bir görüşme sırasında 
Hyundaı'nin Türkiye'de kurduğu vagon firmasının gizli ortaklardan birisinin 
Türkiye'deki çok üst düzeyde görev yapan birisinin oğlu olduğunu, bilgiyi de 
kurs için Kore'de bulunan bir mühendisten öğrendiğini söylemişti. O gün 
bugündür kafamın bir kenarında duran bu bilgiyi geçen günlerde *HYUNDAI 
ROTEM'*in de ortak olduğu *EUROTEM *10 milyon dolar yatırımla 1 milyar dolar ihale aldığı bilgisine ulaşınca araştırmaya karar verdim. 



Türkiye'de *16 Eylül 2006* tarihinde Marmaray'ın CR2 yüklenicisi olan 
HYUNDAI ROTEM firmasının ortağı olan EUROTEM ile Sakarya'da hızlı tren 
fabrikasının temeli atıldı. Cumhuriyetin geri kalmışlığına her daim dem 
vuran AKP hükümeti tren işine de her konu da olduğu gibi hızlı başlamalıydı. 
Onun için de Ulaştırma Bakanı temel atma törenini de yaptığı konuşmada 
TDD'nın vagon üreten TüVASAş'ın EUROTEM ile *"birleşmesiyle Adapazarlılar 
daha fazla aş bulacak " *dediği gün yaptığı konuşmada, *"Marmaray'ın araç 
temini için ihale hazırlıkları devam ediyor. Bu Hızlı tren fabrikası bu 
ihaleye iştirak edebilecek. Ancak kimse hazır iş beklemesin. üalışacak, 
rekabet edecek, başaracak. Bu üretimler Türkiye'de yapılsın, Türk insanına 
aş gelsin", *dedi. 



Marmaray için vagon üretecek olan EUROTEM için temelin atıldığı yer ise 
TüVASAş'ın bahçesindeydi!.. Güya HYUNDAI ROTEM'in ortaklığı ile kurulan 
EUROTEM 2007'den itibaren hızlı tren için vagon üretecek, bu vagonlar da 
öncelikli olarak Marmaray'da kullanılacak ve demiryollarımızın alt yapısı 
gelişecekti. TCDD Genel Müdürü Süleyman KARAMAN'da bu ortaklığı *"Yabancı sermaye girdisi ve teknoloji transferinin aynı anda sağlanması için dünyanın bu konuda en iyi şirketlerine çağrıda bulunduk. En uygun teklifi veren 
Hyundai-Rotem ve yerli özel sektörden oluşan konsorsiyumla ortak girişim 
anlaşması imzaladık" *derken.* *Devlet memuru olan Süleyman KARAMAN, devlet protokolünün de hazır bulunduğu halde, resmi temel atma töreninde EUROTEM demiryolu araçları sanayi ve ticaret A.ş.'yi kurduk diyordu!..* * 

* * 

KARAMAN EUROTEM A.ş . için, ülkemizde teknolojisi bulunmayan hızlı tren 
setlerini, her türlü elektrikli tren dizilerini, hafif raylı sistem 
araçlarını, hızlı tren yolcu vagonlarını üreteceğini ve pazarlayacağını 
söylerken, fabrikanın 30 bin metrekarelik TCDD arazisi üzerine kurulacağını 
ilk etapta da* "10 milyon dolarlık yatırım yapılacağını" *belirtti.** 

* * 

Temeli *TüVASAş*'ın bahçesinde atılan EUROTEM fabrikasının Türkiye'ye 
sağlayacağı faydalar ise söyle sıralandı; 

- Yabancı sermaye girdisi sağlanacak. 

- İlk etapta doğrudan iki yüz, dolaylı iki bin adet istihdam 
sağlanacak. 

- Yan sanayiyi geliştirecek. 

- Yeni sektörleri ortaya çıkaracak. 

- ülkemiz ve çevre ülkelerin, yerel yönetimlerin ihtiyacını 
karşılayacak. 

- ünemli ölçüde döviz tasarrufu ve girdisi sağlayacak. 

- Türkiye'nin, Avrupa'dan Ortadoğu'ya, Ortaasya'ya kadar olan bölgede 
en önemli ileri demiryolu sanayi merkezi haline gelecek. 



Temeli 2006 yılında atılan fabrikanın doğal olarak alacağı ilk iş Marmaray 
Projesi'dir. Gebze-Haydarpaşa, Sirkeci-Halkalı Banliyö Hatlarının 
İyileştirilmesi de dahil ön yeterlilik ihalesi *7 Haziran 2007* tarihinde 
oluşturulmuştur. Altı gruba ön yeterlik dosyası teslim edilmiş. ün yeterlik 
dosyalarının incelenmesi *30 Eylül 2007* tarihinde tamamlanmıştır. Ve *12 
Mart 2008* tarihinde de isteklilerden teklif alınmıştır. 

Mali Teklif dosyaları içinde yer alan Teklif Fiyatı Kalemlerinin detaylı 
incelenmesi için çalışmalar tamamlanmış ve Gebze-Haydarpaşa, şirkeci-Halkalı 
Banliyö Hatları İyileştirmesi: Araçlar işi *10 Kasım 2008* tarihinde Teknik 
ve Mali olarak en uygun teklifi veren HYUNDAI ROTEM firması ile 
imzalanmıştır. 

* * 

Buraya kadar olan satırların hepsi resmi kayıtlardır. Benim ilave bir katkım 
bulunmamaktadır. Yalnızca *meraklı* olduğum için, ara bir soru sormak 
istiyorum... Türkiye'deki çok üst düzeyde görev yapan birisinin 2004 yılında 
uzakdoğuya yaptığı ziyaretin dönüşünde TüVASAş bahçesinde hızlı tren 
üretileceği müjdesini verdikten sonra, Ulaştırma Bakanın 2006 yılında 
TüVASAş'ın bahçesinde temelini attığı fabrikanın 2008 yılında kuruluş 
amacına uygun ihale alması organize işler midir?* *Bu soruyu,* "Bu Proje, 
Türk toplumunun yararına olacak şekilde uygulanacaktır. Bu nedenle projeden 
sorumlu en yüksek organizasyon, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Parlamentosu" *olduğu 
için CHP, MHP ve diğer milletvekillerine bırakıyorum. 

* * 

EUROTEM A.ş. için Türkiye'deki çok üst düzeyde görev yapan birisinin yol 
vermesi ile Ulaştırma Bakanı ve TCDD'nin Genel Müdürü olmak üzere dün 
söylediklerinin hepsi, 2010 yılın gelindiğinde aldıkları ihale hariç hiçbiri 
gerçekleşmedi. 



Gerisini Sakarya'dan devam etmek gerekirse, *"Bugün TüVASAş sinsi bir oyunla Güney Koreli ROTEM ve Türkiyeli ortaklarının kucağına atılmış durumda... 

EUROTEM'in ortağı TCDD, TüVASAş'a iş vermiyor, böylece TüVASAş tesis ve 
tezgahlarının Eurotem için boşaltıyor... Sakarya'nın kalan tek kamu fabrikası 
olan TüVASAş TCDD'den iş alamadığı için EUROTEM 'in taşeronluğunu 
üstleniyor... Deprem sonrası müthiş bir diriliş öyküsüyle yeniden modernize 
edilen TüVASAş'ta şimdi EUROTEM vagon üretiyor... TüVASAş'ın zarar rakamları giderek büyürken EUROTEM 'in Güney Koreli ve Türk ortaklarının karları katlanarak büyüyor... Sakarya'da büyük istihdam yaratacağı söylenen EUROTEM 'e alınan personel sayısını kimse bilmiyor... Burada da taşeron çalıştırıldığı için Demiryol İş Sendikası örgütlenemiyor... Sanırım bugünlerde EUROTEM 'in taşeronlarının TüVASAş içinde de çalışmaları için ortam yaratılıyor...Böylece TüVASAş üretimden tümüyle dışlanmış olacak... Herhalde 3- 5 yıllık bir süreç sonrasında TüVASAş, tümüyle EUROTEM 'in kontrolüne girmiş olacak...* 

*Peki o zaman hızlı tren üretilecek mi?* 

*Tabii ki hayır...* 

*EUROTEM TCDD'ye vagon üretmeye devam edecek...* 

*üünkü hızlı tren teknolojisinin Türkiye'ye gelmesi için en az 30 yıllık bir 
süreç gerekecek..."* 



Ama AKP sayesinde bu yıllar belki ranta dönüştürmek üzere adım atılır ve 
EUROTEM A.ş. kurulur. Kurulan şirketin ortakları; 

- *HYNDAYI ROTEM Company*&*HYNDAYI Corporation Kore %51* 

-* ASAş OTOMOTİV A. ş. %33* 

- *TCDD* *%15 **(sanırım arazi karşılığı)* 

-* HACCO* *şirketler Grubu %0.5* 

olup, *ASAş ve HOCCA* gibi grupların konuyla ilgisi yalnızca AKP'dir. Ulus 
devletin tavsiyesi gereği bahçesinde yer verdiği taşeron olarak kullanılan 
TüVASAş Türk Vatandaşlarını malı olduğu için ortak edilmediğini öğrendim!.. 



Oynanan oyunda vatandaşın malının yağmalanması vardır. Yağmanın detayı 
öğrenmek üzere de yaptığım araştırmada karşıma çıkan tek kişi Türk Ulaşım 
Sendikası Sakarya şube Başkanı Cihad KORAY oldu. Hemen kendisini aradım. Ve 
araştırmalarımı noktalamak için yanıtlanmak üzer bazı sorular yolladım... 
Cihad KORAY sorularımı yanıtladığı gibi AKP'nin hızlı tren hikayesi de dahil 
olmak üzere TüVASAş üzerinden nasıl usulsüzlükler yapıldığına ilişkinde 
onlarca açıklamasını yolladı. En çok dikkatimi çeken ise TCDD'nin kuruluşu 
olan TüVASAş'ın hızlı tren vagon ihalesine girmeyeceğini doğrulayan 
söylentilerin güçlenmesi ve *"TüVASAş 57 yıllık birikimine, ayrı bir tüzel 
kişiliğine, hızlı tren üretebilecek fiziki şartlara haiz olmasına rağmen 
EUROTEM'in ortağı bile yapılmadığını"* yazması olmuştur. 



Verdiği diğer bilgi de hızlı trene bakanın, genel müdürün dediği gibi 
Sakarya'da vagon yapılmayacağı, vagonların ihaleyi alan firmanın CEO'su 
basına verdiği demeçten yola çıkarak açıkladığı üzere 2012 yılına kadar 3 
parti halinde Kore'den belki de üİN'den gelecek olmasıdır. Binlerce işçi 
çalışacak denilen fabrikada 60-65 kişinin çalışmasıdır. Hızla trene vagon 
yapacak olan EUROTEM'de TCDD'nin eski vagonların tamir edilmesidir. 



Cihad KORAY'ın *1 Temmuz 2010* tarihi itibari ile sorularıma verdiği yanıt; 



*M.K : *EUROTEM A.ş.'nin aldığı ihaleyi TUVASAş yapabilir miydi?** 

*C. K :* Evet TUVASAş, EUROTEM A.ş'nin İstanbul metrosu için yaptığı 
vagonları yapabilirdi. 

*M.K : *%5 hisse sahibi olan komisyoncular kim?** 

*C.K : *Komisyoncuları bilmiyorum. Onu siz bulacaksınız. *(Yazımda var!)*** 

*M.K : *TUVASAş arazisinde hızlı trene vagon yapmak üzere kurulan EUROTEM 
neden vagon tamir ediyor? - aldığı ihale tutarı ne kadar? 

*C.K : *Yapılacak iş kalmadığı için!..** 

*M.K : *EUROTEM ne kadar yatırım yaptı? - Ve ne kadar ihale kazandı? 

*C.K : *10 milyon dolar. İstanbul Belediyesi ve MARMARAY Ray Projesinde 
kullanılacak vagonlar dahil 1 milyar dolar. 

*M.K : *Kaç kişi istihdam ediyor? 

*C.K : *Bildiğim kadar ile 60 kişi. Binlerce kişi çalışacak dediler. İlk 
etapta 250 kişi alacaklardı sonra Sakarya hızlı tren üretim üssü olacak 
binlerce kişi çalışacak demişlerdi!..* * 

*M.K : *TUVASAş, neden milyar dolarlık ihale alan EUROTEM'e arazi verdi? 

*C.K : *TUVASAş'ın işletme arazisi TCDD'ye aittir. YCDD bu konsersiyoma arsa 
payı olarak %15 oranında ortak.* * 



İşte sizler AKP'nin hızlı tren projesi, MARMARAY ve bu yolda kurulan vagon 
fabrikasına ilişkin yaptığım araştırmanın özeti. Ama yaptığım bu araştırma 
sırasında beni en çok şaşırtan veya en vahim olarak gördüğüm ise Ulaştırma 
Bakanı YILDIRIM'ın yapılan yolsuzluğun temel atma töreninde, Atatürk'ün 
Türkiye için hedeflerinden birinin gerçekleştiğini ifade ederek, Marmaray'ın 
Atatürk'ün gösterdiği çağdaş uygarlık seviyesine çıkmada en önemli 
unsurlardan biri olduğunu vurgulayan konuşma yapmasıydı!.. *30 Temmuz 2010* 



*Saygılarımla* 

*Muammer KARABULUT* 


30.07.2010 16:00 /* İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

